# Top radiator hose hot bottom one stone cold...



## Kronkinator (Dec 20, 2004)

As the topic says, I have a coolant problem with the top hose going into the radiator normal and hot but the bottom one cold. Also, when I tried filling my coolant system, it went in for a bit but stopped draining into the system, even when the motor was warmed up. So there's no circulation...is this the water pump? I'm thinking it is but I don't want to order one till I know for sure. Any input would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Pickles (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Top radiator hose hot bottom one stone cold... (Kronkinator)*

is your motor overheating? the most likely cause to this issue is your thermostat stuck closed.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Could be the pump, too.


----------



## Kronkinator (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

Well, I already replaced the thermostat; that's why I'm thinking it's the pump...Thanks for the input guys, and more is welcome.


----------



## notso2slo (May 1, 2006)

if you just replaced the thermostat, these cars are very hard to burp sometimes. You need to warm them up fully and let them cool off several times before the thermostat will open. Try driving it a little until it warms up PAST 190. Just don't let it get too hot.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Did you drive it at all yet? I like to take it for a quick spin right as gets to temp to get the last of the air out.


----------



## Kronkinator (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

Thanks for the responses guys. I was gonna go tomorrow and take the water pump off and see if I could find anything wrong but with the above suggestions, I'll try driving it for a bit first and see what happens. I'm just nervous driving it because I don't want to hurt anything from overheating.
I have had to drive it a few times in the past with it overheating and with this problem I drove it about 60 miles that way (not necessarily overheating but with LOW coolant because it kept spewing out) , and the oil light started flashing and beeping...any chance I might have hurt something? Anything internal and whatnot? Maybe I'm just paranoid about it...


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (Kronkinator)*

I went through 3 thermostats. eventually got a good one, and had to extensively burp the system. It's really hard to get done correctly. But obviously, it is possible.


----------



## MaxwellVW (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (lowa2)*

if the bottom hose is cold, your fan will turn on but the engine still overheats, and the heater blows cool air, then it has to be either a bad thermostat, air bubble trapped somewhere, or a bad water pump. Either that or there's a blockage somewhere in the cooling system, which is pretty unlikely.


_Modified by MaxwellVW at 10:03 PM 2-3-2009_


----------



## Kronkinator (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: (MaxwellVW)*

Thanks for the replies everyone; gonna try to get working on it today hopefully.


----------



## rbanker43 (May 28, 2009)

what did you find out??????????????


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

rbanker43 said:


> what did you find out??????????????


 Sriously you bumped this after 2 years? 

:sly:


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

Retro bump!


----------

